# The Buck and the Quid



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Does anyone know why Americans call the dollar the "buck" for short and why do the British call the pound the "quid"?


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

A quick search yield's that buck arose from the use of deerskin as a means of exchange "buckskin"...
Here's the Snopes take on it...

http://www.snopes.com/language/offense/buck.asp


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=why+is+the+pound+called+quid

Honestly... You're sitting on the greatest collection of human knowledge EVER.


----------

